# Fresh Water tank drain tap



## oddjob1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Stupid thing to do i Know ,but dropped a bottle of coke in the wardrobe on to the drain tap on the fresh water tank,anybody know where i can get one from,went to b&q today plumbing section no luck!!!!!
Thanks in anticipation
oddjob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tap*

Hi

Try places like

www.leisureshopdirect.co.uk

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

www.caktanks.co.uk

Russell


----------

